
Kim Dotcom: Mega Will Turn Encryption into a Mass Product - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-mega-will-turn-encryption-into-a-mass-product-121207/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
lifeguard
"Mega, go massive!" I hope this leads to more new users getting in the habit
of using encryption.

